# 18" BBS VZ Wheels



## TXRanger83 (Nov 8, 2009)

Sorry I know nothing about wheel and tire set ups, can somebody tell me if I will have to do any modifications to fit these wheels:

https://vw.partsestore.com/ecatalog...&modelid=0&siteid=216177&itemid=10987&retval=

I have a 2010 mkV Jetta sedan that has a drop using driversgear springs and I am currently running 17" Avignons that came stock from the factory on it right now.


----------



## TXRanger83 (Nov 8, 2009)

anybody? I think they might stick out a little pas the fender, but any advice would be appreciated


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

These wheels should sit just a tad inside the fender. With some stretched tires you should be fine. I actually just ordered a set of these wheels. That link you have, is it $463 for a set of 4 or per wheel?


----------



## TXRanger83 (Nov 8, 2009)

MKVJET08 said:


> These wheels should sit just a tad inside the fender. With some stretched tires you should be fine. I actually just ordered a set of these wheels. That link you have, is it $463 for a set of 4 or per wheel?



It's actually the same pice as the set through Bud for the set, I was told to disregard the price online from Paul. See on another thread they told me they will poke out just a bit, so Im not real sure what to think. Also on that link it shows 235 35 as the proper tire size, but I dont know if those will make it to big?


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

My current wheels are ET 35, so it pokes 2mm more than these wheels and my wheels are almost flush with the fender, they sit just slightly before the fender


----------



## TXRanger83 (Nov 8, 2009)

MKVJET08 said:


> My current wheels are ET 35, so it pokes 2mm more than these wheels and my wheels are almost flush with the fender, they sit just slightly before the fender


ok so it should sit just a tad outside the fender? any thoughts on the 235 35 tires VW recommends for these wheels?


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

TXRanger83 said:


> ok so it should sit just a tad outside the fender? any thoughts on the 235 35 tires VW recommends for these wheels?


Sorry I guess I explained it backwords. Your wheels will poke 2mm less than mine. So if mine is almost flush, yours will be 2mm inside the fender. 

Considering that you have lowered your vehicle a bit, I would recommend going a size smaller than what is recommended just to be sure you aren't rubbing all the time. I would go with 225-35-18. It is stretched out a bit more than the recommended size, but isn't paper thin either.


----------



## TXRanger83 (Nov 8, 2009)

MKVJET08 said:


> Sorry I guess I explained it backwords. Your wheels will poke 2mm less than mine. So if mine is almost flush, yours will be 2mm inside the fender.
> 
> Considering that you have lowered your vehicle a bit, I would recommend going a size smaller than what is recommended just to be sure you aren't rubbing all the time. I would go with 225-35-18. It is stretched out a bit more than the recommended size, but isn't paper thin either.


Oh ok, that makes sense and can places like discount tire do that or will big chains like that not offer that


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

Every company has a different policy. Some will only install recommended sizes, some will do mild stretches. I know with mine (size 215) I had trouble finding a place to do it and ended up going to NGP to do the install. Just give em a call and let them know what you want done and they will tell you.


----------



## TXRanger83 (Nov 8, 2009)

any thoughts on 225/40/18 tires


----------

